# Teeth



## Dave0 (May 14, 2012)

i came across a great little book on dentistry, intended for use by health workers in remote 3rd world areas its concise no bs and very practical. it tells you what equipment and supply you need to do temp fillings, permanent fillings and extractions and shows you how to do it. set up costs about $100 (ebay) for everything to last for years. www.hesperian.org they have many guides but you seldom see dentistry guides this good. download a chapter at a time or donate. thanks for reading. ASHF, dentists will be few and far between, this would be a valuable skill to barter also useful to self, loved ones and community. ps i looked and u can get local anesthetic delivered from turkey cheep.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have the book "Where There is no Doctor", it's a great book. It's about as simple a guide as you can get,(easy to read) but with all the information one would need in a "field" Hospital. I plan on getting the one on Dentistry.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

:ditto: Great resource! :2thumb:


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Dave0. I'll definitely get this info. Sooner or later,everyone is gonna need dental work after SHTF.


----------

